# VAP3



## Hooked (30/11/17)

Does anyone know anything about the nicotine content of VAP3 by Vape Africa? The box says "<6mg". Strange that it doesn't specify what the amount is. 

It's the first time that I've bought VAP3 and I did so in order to support our local Spar. Some time ago I had a discussion with them about stocking e-liquids, as they didn't stock any at all. Since there are only 3 vapers in Yzerfontein it's understandable that it wouldn't be worth their while, but I suggested that they might want to carry stock for the hundreds if holiday-makers over school holidays. They're now stocking VAP3 as per their Head Office's suggestion. 

I hope they'll stock other juices as well, but nevertheless, it's wonderful that they took the trouble to follow through. What a joy it is to live in a small town where one can make suggestions to the owners of Spar - and they listen to those suggestions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/11/17)

Hooked said:


> Does anyone know anything about the nicotine content of VAP3 by Vape Africa? The box says "<6mg". Strange that it doesn't specify what the amount is.
> 
> It's the first time that I've bought VAP3 and I did so in order to support our local Spar. Some time ago I had a discussion with them about stocking e-liquids, as they didn't stock any at all. Since there are only 3 vapers in Yzerfontein it's understandable that it wouldn't be worth their while, but I suggested that they might want to carry stock for the hundreds if holiday-makers over school holidays. They're now stocking VAP3 as per their Head Office's suggestion.
> 
> I hope they'll stock other juices as well, but nevertheless, it's wonderful that they took the trouble to follow through. What a joy it is to live in a small town where one can make suggestions to the owners of Spar - and they listen to those suggestions!


@Hooked, I stand to be corrected but think it implies 6mg per ml i.e. 6%. The specimen I have actually states <6mg which implies less than 6mg but its my pedantic side acting up again.

How do you find their flavor? Which ones did you get?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/12/17)

@Raindance I'm also inclined to be pedantic at times, but in this case I don't think we are. <6mg means (not implies) anything below 5.99mg. Thus, it could be my usual strength of 3mg, couldn't it? Why can't they be specific?? 

And to add to the ambiguity, while <6mg is stated on the front of the box, on the side of the box it states "6MG per 1ML" (you are right about this). So the front says <6mg and the side says 6mg! I guess this just bugs me because I used to write reports based on statistical data. It really doesn't make a difference when vaping!

I bought the Vanilla Custard, the only one I've tried so far. I like the neutral taste of vanilla as a first-vape-of-the-day or ADV. 

I googled Vape Africa and it seems that they supply mainly to Spar (although I have seen them at Mr Tobacco) which is good to know for peeps who run out of juice on a Sunday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (1/12/17)

I've tried 2 of their flavours, and was vastly disappointed. 

Guess that's why I got into DIY rather. Can try a 10ml batch, and if its crap you can bin it and it costs you like 10bucks depending on how much concentrate was needed. 

but I see there pricing has become very reasonable actually for a commercial juice. 
https://vapeafrica.co.za/product-category/mods/mod-e-liquids/vape-dl-3mg-e-liquid/


----------



## Hooked (1/12/17)

franshorn said:


> I've tried 2 of their flavours, and was vastly disappointed.
> 
> Guess that's why I got into DIY rather. Can try a 10ml batch, and if its crap you can bin it and it costs you like 10bucks depending on how much concentrate was needed.
> 
> ...



@franshorn yes, I've spent a fortune on various juices due to my ongoing research into my favour profile. Unfortunately I have quite a few bottles of juice that I don't like at all. I might go the DIY route in the future


----------



## CeeJay (1/12/17)

My first bottle of juice was from Vape Africa, was fruity circles if I recall correctly. I thought it was amazing........ Until I tried other juices. It's very simple flavour profiles, not terrible by any means but that was my first and last bottle of juice from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

Spyro said:


> These guys are literally a stones throw from my girlfriends place. Whenever we leave for a weekend and I'm out of juice I panic and we go here. But they are close enough for me to go and ask them axactly why the nicotine is labeled that way. So next time I'm in the area I'll go get THE answer for you. I've introduced myself to Adrian, who I believe is either the manager or owner and all I know is that the concentrates are made locally. I've tried their DL range only (3mg) and I tried: Blackcurrant, peach and apricot, custard and banana-cherry (bought them) But also sat and sampled EVERY flavour they have before choosing. They are definitely very basic flavour profiles. I think the only bottle I've finished was the blackcurrant, not because it's bad juice but because it's just not exciting, at all.
> 
> Edit: My 3MG juice does not have a greater or less than sign. It's just "3MG"



@Spyro Thanks Spyro it will be interesting to have an answer. And I agree with you that their juice isn't bad, just not exciting which is exactly why I like the Vanilla as I can use it under any circumstances e.g. after any food that I've eaten, or something that I'm drinking. I think I must start a thread about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

its a but late but it means per ml.
whatever the number depicted would be the mg p/ml.it also means 6mg p/ml would be 6%of the total volume


----------



## Spyro (30/12/17)

I was actually at the store yesterday to ask but they've got weird hours. It was closed by 2pm.

I would like to totally retract my statement regarding the flavour profiles being simple. 


The strawberry donut has become my main ADV. It's absolutely incredible and I would rate it above a lot of international juice I've had recently.


Didn't manage to ask about the NIC yet. Haven't forgotten.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (30/12/17)

Resistance said:


> its a but late but it means per ml.
> whatever the number depicted would be the mg p/ml.it also means 6mg p/ml would be 6%of the total volume




That would normally be the case, but if you look at the picture closely it says " <6 " not just 6mg. Which is where the confusion is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

let me go check I my fridge give me 5 mins


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

OK I only have diy nic.doesn't say that.
from what I remember when I did math and stats that normally means not greater than, so <6 would be not greater than 6 and >6 would be greater than six.
I was thinking of popping in there today buy will see what the day brings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (30/12/17)

Resistance said:


> OK I only have diy nic.doesn't say that.
> from what I remember when I did math and stats that normally means not greater than, so <6 would be not greater than 6 and >6 would be greater than six.
> I was thinking of popping in there today buy will see what the day brings.


Lol, we understand math too  but <6 can mean anything from 0 to 6. So why not label it correctly?

Maybe you can ask for us! Ps I hugely recommend the strawberry donut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

I meant from what I remember,didn't mean any harm.
maybe they covering themselves coz it might end up being less than 6 and the label covers them???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

all my other stuff is labeled as a set amount.
have you vaped essence juice yet


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

if I'm there today then sure thing.
@Spyro I'm more into diy for now and minimal flavour even though I do t think strawberries can do any harm.
I had some kind of reaction some time ago


----------



## Spyro (30/12/17)

I can't say I have. If you do end up there, be sure to bring a dripper as they have a pretty cool do it yourself testing station. So much better than the usual method of testing juices.


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

@Spyro don't have one but will in the near future. for now I disassemble my tank and drip on the coil using my glass as a driptip.Rome wasn't built in a day but go Ben time I can build it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

given time 'misprint'


----------



## Spyro (30/12/17)

Resistance said:


> @Spyro don't have one but will in the near future. for now I disassemble my tank and drip on the coil using my glass as a driptip.Rome wasn't built in a day but go Ben time I can build it




 @Resistance, this is me too!! I have a good few RDAs but I'm a tank guy and never ever remember to bring along my RDA. I do exactly the same thing while the store attendants look at me in bewilderment.

Edit: we should probably stop hijacking this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

whoever gets thee first ask and post the answer then.hopefully I will get there today


----------



## Raindance (30/12/17)

Guy's, keep it on the down low, but I think it may be a conspiracy... Shhhh!

Jokes aside. The only time I would label a juice's nic content that way were if I was using a standard premix of VG/PG/Nic containing 6mg/ml nic before adding flavors. So I would have a huge stash of 6mg base premixed and then just add flavors as needed by each product.

It's possible?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (30/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Guy's, keep it on the down low, but I think it may be a conspiracy... Shhhh!
> 
> Jokes aside. The only time I would label a juice's nic content that way were if I was using a standard premix of VG/PG/Nic containing 6mg/ml nic before adding flavors. So I would have a huge stash of 6mg base premixed and then just add flavors as needed by each product.
> 
> ...


That actually makes a good amount of sense as you can buy their flavours in a premixed state too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Resistance said:


> its a but late but it means per ml.
> whatever the number depicted would be the mg p/ml.it also means 6mg p/ml would be 6%of the total volume



@Resistance Thanks, but my question is related to why they state the nic value as <6mg (i.e. less than 6mg). Less than could mean ANY value 5.99999999 or less. For that matter, all my juices of 3mg could be marked as <6mg. Why does VAP3 not just state the nic as 6mg?


----------



## Resistance (31/12/17)

@Raindance got a good point and I think he hit the nail on the head. if its mass produced there will be variation in the batch but what they actually promising you the top limit amount might be less but will not be more than limit amount printed @Spyro @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (31/12/17)

I will go there again and get the answer from them.I did not even have time to sample any of there juices my wife was in a hurry


----------



## Resistance (31/12/17)

I am today however content with this.
I was looking for the box of one of my e-juice brands and found it now as I was sure I saw this thing before.its not the on the container though hence me not finding it yesterday.the e-sense brand does the same thing.
they however state the nic content as a set amount,but all their ingredients are listed on the box and the quantities are described in measurements as follows.in % tobacco...<2.0
menthol...<1.0 etc
if I could upload a PIC I would

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/1/18)

@Hooked @Spyro @Raindance I found an old post named E-sense .I can't upload but just check that thread there are pics of the package I was talking about..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (5/3/18)

Hooked said:


> Does anyone know anything about the nicotine content of VAP3 by Vape Africa? The box says "<6mg". Strange that it doesn't specify what the amount is.



The reason for this... (Heavily paraphrasing)

"Because juice is so complex and menthols especially can become extremely harsh with too much nicotine and with menthols being a massive part of the market; the final nicotine content will be tailored to being as close to 6mg as possible without having a massive influence on taste or harshness"

Essentially, they will try to get as close to 6mg as possible without influencing the taste in a negative way. Usually the difference will be so miniscule that you won't be able to tell the difference.

So it's all about making sure the juice tastes good.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (5/3/18)

I bought their Nutty Popcorn, Strawberry Donut and Apple Sour. I love the Nutty Popcorn the most. Its currently my ADV and the strawberry donut for in between. On the bottles I have it says 3mg Nicotine 70% VG Liquid. On the back (3mg per 1ml) 0.15mg per drop

Reactions: Like 1


----------

